# Topics > Smart home > Smart security systems >  Amaryllo ATOM, intelligent security robot, Amaryllo International B.V., Amsterdam, the Netherlands

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Amaryllo International B.V.

Home page - amaryllo.eu/atom-2

----------


## Airicist

Amaryllo ATOM, intelligent security robot

Published on Jul 30, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Amaryllo facial recognition

Published on Aug 31, 2016




> Amaryllo introduces facial recognition on ATOM

----------


## Airicist

Introducing Amaryllo ATOM AR2

Published on Dec 1, 2016




> This is ATOM AR2 demo video. AR2 comes with a smart lamp that can be automatically turned on when the environment is dark. AR2 can recognize human faces and auto-track intruders 360 degrees. AR2 is the winner of the 2016 CES Innovation Awards. Facial recognition upgrade will be available to download in December 2016.

----------


## Airicist

Amaryllo ATOM AR3S updated introduction

Published on May 2, 2017




> ATOM AR3S with an improved IP66 and wider temperature operation range update.

----------

